# Software > OpenWrt >  προβληματα wrt54g/gs firmwares routers openwrt alchemy κτλ..

## tripkaos

καντε ποστ προβληματα που εχετε με τα wrt54g/gs και τα firmware...

αλλα ας μεινουμε στα πλαισια το οτι εδω θα ειναι για προβληματα μονο...

----------


## pvas

*Σύνθεση:*
WRT54G v2.0
Alchemy 5.1 μέχρι και το τελευταίο
Client Mode
*Κατάσταση:*
Scannάρισμα
Association
Συνδέεται κανονικότατα με το AP
Τα logs του AP δείχνουν πως επετεύχθει σύνδεση (από την MAC του)
*Πρόβλημα:*
Το AP δεν βλέπει την IP του WRT54G
Το WRT54G pingάρει το AP αλλά δεν πέρνει απάντηση
Το ifconfig λέει πως το WRT54G έχει πάρει σωστά την IP
*Σημείωση:*
Με Satori 3.6 μέχρι και το Satori 4 Turbo 5 το WRT54G δουλεύει κανονικότατα, εκτός βέβαια με την περίπτωση που έχει να κάνει με πολλά PCιά από πίσω του
*Λύση:*
Έβαλα OpenWRT και βρήκα την υγειά μου (+ το pan-pan script που λύνει το πρόβλημα με τα πολλά PCιά πίσω από το WRT54G όταν δουλεύει σε Client Mode)
*Ερώτηση:*
Από καθαρή περιέργια, τι μπορεί να φταίει με τα Alchemy;

----------


## nodas

με τα Αlchemy δεν φταiει τπτ πριν το ψαξω ομως εφταιγε τα ιδια prob με τον pvas τωρα παιζει μια χαρα...
υπερ ALchemy 5.2.3
κανει scnan μεσω web interface
λυνει το προβλημα με τα πολλα Pc
βαζεις όσα Pc θες πισω απο αυτο χωρις extra ip απο το κομβάρχη
ειναι ασφαλες γιατι δεν μπορει κανενας να δει το telnet ,ι το ssh και το web interface

κατα
δεν κάνει για bblinks
δεν μπορεις να τρέξεις υπηρεσία στη ίδια port λογο μοναδικης ip που βγαίνει έξω

λιγα πραγματα για το 5.2.3 στα post μου στο http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=101830#101830

----------


## tripkaos

θελω να κανω το wrt54gs σκετο router...με openwrt βεβαια...το εχω πετυχει μεχρι ενα σημειο...εχω προβλημα με bgp και zebra...
πανω του θα πεφτουν 2 εξωτερικες συσκευες για bblinks...

θα βαλω ενα intel 2011 AP δοκιμαστικα με σελετε...τωρα υπαρχει ενα wrt54g με firmware hyperwrt....

και ενα wrt54g με openwrt στον dti...

τα c clash που θα ενωσουμε ειναι 

10.19.146.0/24 σελετε <---> 10.37.61.0/24 δικομου <----> 10.37.56.0/24 dti 

το θεμα ειναι οτι μεχρι στιγμης ημουν client και ηταν ολα οκ...εχω ψιλοκαταλαβει ολη την φαση αλλα θελω και μια επιβαιβεωση οτι ειναι ετσι ολα αυτα που θα κανω...

θα ξανακανω ποστ με τα conf απο το openwrt του router wrt54gs για....
zebra
bgp
S41-network

----------


## DVD_GR

Εγω εχω το εξης προβλημα....
Με το προτελευταιο alchemy 
προσπαθω να συνδεθω ως client σε ενα dlink 900
και ενω μου δειχνει και καλα οτι εχει συνδεθει στο status
δεν μπορω και δεν εχω καμια επικοινωνια ουτε με το AP
και προφανως ουτε με τους clients του  ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

το alchemy ειναι μια μεγαλη πατατα...
καλο ειναι το satori 4 turbo 5...
κατα τα αλλα γενικα τα wrt54g-gs ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο router...χωρις wifi στο wifi θα βαλω 3
στο router θα βαλω 13...

----------


## mojiro

οποτε να τα κανουμε rename τα μοντελα σε Linksys RT απο WRT54GS  ::  

στο δικο μου δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με το WRT54GS-JS(ποια ver ειναι) ?
του ειχα βαλει για λιγο alchemy και μετα το εχω μονιμα σε openwrt με
διαφορα updates.

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά πολύ ημιμάθεια βλέπω…. Απορώ καμία φορά πως λειτουργεί αυτό το δίκτυο….
Έχω και εγώ 2 WRT και τα βρίσκω φανταστικά… Για το radio δεν θα εκφέρω γνώμη καθότι το link μου είναι πολύ κοντά! Αλλά κατά τα αλλά μπορεί κανείς να κάνει ότι θέλει…
Όσο για το Alchemy το μόνο που μπορώ να του καταλογίσω είναι ότι δεν παίρνει επέκταση με BGP αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει κιόλας για να πω και του στραβού….
Δεν πειράζει θα έρθει και αυτό μέσα στο firmware σύντομα!

Sorry για την παραπάνω παρατήρηση αλλά ομολογώ ότι έχω κάνει πάνω στο WRT δεν ήταν PnP…. Αν χρειάζεστε κάτι συγκεκριμένο με το Alchemy βάλτε μια φωνή…
Εγώ τώρα τρέχω το 5.4wk38 με αρκετές custom εντολές στο startup!
Ότι ξέρω θα το μοιραστώ!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγω εχω το εξης προβλημα....
> Με το προτελευταιο alchemy 
> προσπαθω να συνδεθω ως client σε ενα dlink 900
> και ενω μου δειχνει και καλα οτι εχει συνδεθει στο status
> δεν μπορω και δεν εχω καμια επικοινωνια ουτε με το AP
> και προφανως ουτε με τους clients του


Για περίγραψε λίγο το config!

----------


## DVD_GR

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε,
κατα πρωτον δεν ειναι τοσο μαπα το alchemy,
πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο,
και εγω εχω πια το τελευταιο alchemy,
(δεν εχω δοκιμασει κατι εντολες που ειδα να ριχνει ο mojiro στη
γραμμη εντολων του linksys ακομα αλλα αποτι μου ειπε μαλλον δεν θα λειτουργησει)
εχω βαλει ip 192.168.0.110 στο ρουτερ netmask 255.255.0 (δοκιμασα και αλλες...)το παιδι δεν εχει dhcp,και εχει το ap dlink900 στο 192.168.0.10

το εχω βαλει client mode με το ssid του αλλου ap
και εχω δοκιμασει κ b , g , b+g modes
μερικες φορες στην status σελιδα λεει οτι ειμαι στο δικτυο του
συνδεδεμενος,απλα δεν μπορω να pingaro τιποτα και
κανω και discover και δεν βλεπω καμια αλλη ip απο τις δικες μου,
επισης ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το wireless+ethernet bridging
απενεργοποιημενα security ktlp και αλλα στα defaults δεν πειραξα τπτ
με το gateway εχω μια απορια τι να βαλω.....
εχω 192.168.0.111 (το pc μου)
δοκιμασα να βαλω το 10 του ap αλλα δεν εγινε τπτ.....


ιδεα???[/img]

----------


## NetTraptor

> λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε,
> κατα πρωτον δεν ειναι τοσο μαπα το alchemy,
> πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο,
> και εγω εχω πια το τελευταιο alchemy,
> (δεν εχω δοκιμασει κατι εντολες που ειδα να ριχνει ο mojiro στη
> γραμμη εντολων του linksys ακομα αλλα αποτι μου ειπε μαλλον δεν θα λειτουργησει)
> εχω βαλει ip 192.168.0.110 στο ρουτερ netmask 255.255.0 (δοκιμασα και αλλες...)το παιδι δεν εχει dhcp,και εχει το ap dlink900 στο 192.168.0.10
> 
> το εχω βαλει client mode με το ssid του αλλου ap
> ...


Λίγο περίεργα μου τα λες…

To bridge είναι νέα πατέντα και δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω δοκιμάσει σε client mode… Πάντως τα παλικάρια δεν κάνανε και τίποτα το φοβερό διότι σε AP είναι η default ρύθμιση!

Από ότι γράφεις δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να τσεκάρεις το subnet που χρησιμοποιείς… να είναι ίδιο με του dlink..
Locare το σε b only καθότι αλλιώς θα βαράει στο θεό σε G.

Επίσης από το administration ενεργοποίησε το telnet και όταν κάνεις χοντρές αλλαγές σε routing και radio δίνε κανένα reboot από το cli διότι αλλιώς θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο παραπάνω για να ενεργοποιηθούν οι αλλαγές!

Αν θέλεις (και μπορώ κάπως) του ρίχνω και μια ματιά remote!

----------


## DVD_GR

χανια ειμαι δυστυχως...  ::  
τα εχουμε γυρισει σε b εδω και καιρο,
αλλα λουτσους πιανουμε....

----------


## mojiro

> χανια ειμαι δυστυχως...  
> τα εχουμε γυρισει σε b εδω και καιρο,
> αλλα λουτσους πιανουμε....


στηλτο βολτα στην σουδα να ερθει με ανεκ, και θα το παραλαβω
απο πειραια, το κοστος θα παει το πολυ 2ε η βολτα.  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

καλη σκεψη...στο τελος αμα δεν γινει τπτ ποτε ερχεσαι χανια για διακοπες???

----------


## tripkaos

πρεπει να καταλαβεται οτι το alchemy δεν κανει routing αλλα nat...
οποτε εχεις το εσωτερικο δυκτιο αλλα βγαινει με μια ip εξω...
ενω με τα αλλα firmware οτι ip εχει το pc σου αυτη βγαινει εξω...
επισης το Openwrt που το εχω και τρεχει κανονικα χωρις προβληματα...οποτε openwrt is the best way...

----------


## mojiro

> καλη σκεψη...στο τελος αμα δεν γινει τπτ ποτε ερχεσαι χανια για διακοπες???



οταν θα ερθουν οι 5ημερες μπορει να κατεβω  ::   ::   ::  
ανταυτου το δινεις σε ενα φιλο μου που θα ανεβει τα χριστουγενα


KLIK PUB & VARELADIKO mixing people FOR EVER

----------


## DVD_GR

α καλα σωθηκες,το θεμα ειναι να γινουν οι δοκιμες οπως ειναι τωρα,
δεν εχει νοημα να ξηλωνω και να ραβω..,
ασε που οι περισσοτεροι εδω γυρω τα περιμενουν ολα απο μενα  ::  
και εχω πολλα να μαθω ακομα για το wrt.....

----------


## NetTraptor

> πρεπει να καταλαβεται οτι το alchemy δεν κανει routing αλλα nat...
> οποτε εχεις το εσωτερικο δυκτιο αλλα βγαινει με μια ip εξω...
> ενω με τα αλλα firmware οτι ip εχει το pc σου αυτη βγαινει εξω...
> επισης το Openwrt που το εχω και τρεχει κανονικα χωρις προβληματα...οποτε openwrt is the best way...


Λαθος απο το version 5.3wk34 υπαρχει bridge option το οποιο φερνει τα εξω IP μεσα σε AP mode!

----------


## tripkaos

σε AP mode τι να το κανω?σε client mode ειναι η ουσια...αν ηθελα ap mode θα εβαζα ενα hyperwrt και τελειωσα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αληθεια ξερει κανεις πως κανουμε traffic shapping στο openwrt?

----------

